# Bellator 88 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 88 takes place in 4 days February 7th at 8:00 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts. If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. 




> Maiquel Falcao vs. Alexander Shlemenko
> Marlon Sandro vs. Akop Stepanyan
> Mitch Jackson vs. Mike Richman
> Fabricio Guerreiro vs. Magomedrasul Khasbulaev
> ...











Picks sent by:

Cowgirl
kantowrestler
K R Y
Stun Gun
OHKO
IcemanCometh


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Going for two in a row this week! Hopefully I can pick with my head and not my heart again.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in again!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh go on then! In!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Once again good one.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

sending picks shortly.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This should be a good one.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 88 pick results for...

Cowgirl


> Shlmenko :thumbsup:
> Sandro :thumbsup:
> Guerreiro :thumbsdown:
> Richman :thumbsup:
> ...


kantowrestler


> Alexander Shlemenko :thumbsup:
> Marlon Sandro :thumbsup:
> Mike Richman :thumbsup:
> Magomedrasul Khasbulaev :thumbsup:
> ...


K R Y


> Alexander Shlemenko :thumbsup:
> Akop Stepanyan :thumbsdown:
> Mike Richman :thumbsup:
> Fabricio Guerreiro :thumbsdown:
> ...


Stun Gun


> Alexander Shlemenko :thumbsup:
> Marlon Sandro :thumbsup:
> Mitch Jackson :thumbsdown:
> Alexandre Bezerra :thumbsup:
> ...


OHKO


> Alexander Schlemenko :thumbsup:
> Marlon Sandro :thumbsup:
> Mike Richman :thumbsup:
> Fabricio Guerreiro :thumbsdown:
> ...


IcemanCometh


> Shlemenko :thumbsup:
> Sandro :thumbsup:
> Jackson :thumbsdown:
> Khasbulaev :thumbsup:
> ...


John8204


> Alexander Shlemenko :thumbsup:
> Marlon Sandro :thumbsup:
> Mike Richman :thumbsup:
> Fabricio Guerreiro :thumbsdown:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> GEORGE HICKMAN VS. STEPHEN UPCHURCH
> Result: George Hickman def. Stephen Upchurch via submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 1, 2:19
> 
> CLAY HARVISON VS. URURAHY RODRIGUES
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing again. And the winner tonight is kantowrestler. Nice picking man... with last week's winner and OHKO one pick behind. But 500,000 credits are coming his way.

Bellator 89 is on the 14th if anybody wants to play again.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice picks Kanto  I'll be pushing hard for a win over you next week.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

didn't know about this comp i would have won this edition too


----------



## Mago (Feb 8, 2013)

i didnt find Shlemenko so good!

Do you guys know polish fighter Mamed Khalidov ?

i think the KSW Champion would beat the Bellator Champion !


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well remember it took me a few times to actually get the win.


----------

